# The Big Shame! Dalit Woman Parades Naked In Punjab Village



## Archived_Member16 (Aug 14, 2010)

*The big shame! *
*Dalit woman parades naked in Punjab village*

　
Pardeep Luthra
Saturday, 14 August 2010

*Police refused to lodge complaint*

*BATALA:* A dalit woman of village Bhagwanpur under Kotli Surat Malhi is running from pillar to post to seek action against an influential family of the village who forcibly took her to their house, assaulted her and later paraded her naked in the village. 

Talking to this correspondent the victim told that her brother-in-law, Gagandeep Singh had affair with the daughter of Baldev Singh, who was living just few meters away from her house. 

Unable to bear their daughter relation with Gagandeep Singh, the family members of girl, first assault Gagandep Singh on August 9 and threatened him with dire consequences but he left the village same night. 

The victim alleged that on the morning of August 10, Baldev Singh along with his family members came to her house, when she was alone and forcibly took her to their house where they allegedly assaulted her, torn her clothes and later paraded her naked into the village. 

As victim’s husband and father-in-law were working in Bathinda, she along with her mother-in-law, were also working as domestic help, tried to lodge a complaint with the Kotli Surat Malhi police station but the SHO allegedly send them back on an assurance that he would arrange a patch up between them. 
"When we came back to our house, the family members of the girl family again abused us and threatened of killing us if we again report the matter to the police" added, mother-in-law of victim . 

Kulwant Kaur further told that on August 11, she along with her daughter-in-law again went to the police station, where the SHO took their complaint and assured them that the accused will be arrested but even after passing of three days no action has been taken against the guilty, who were again threatening them publicly. 

"On Friday night, two constable along with a ASI came to their house and demanded Rs 500 from them as expenses for searching the accused" Kulwant Kaur added. 

The victim told that as they have failed to get justice from the Batala police, they have decided to knock at the door of High court for justice. 

SHO Rajesh Kakkar, was not available for comments while SSP, Batala, D.P Singh called the entire incident as mere "nonsense" and cut down the phone.

*source:* http://www.punjabnewsline.com/content/big-shame-dalit-woman-parades-naked-punjab-village/22862


----------



## ugsbay (Aug 14, 2010)

SSA.
A big shame indeed but do these people realy know what shame is ? i think not. This Pillar or Philar sounds to me like Punjab i maybe wrong. Its just so bad. The police are corrupt too what is someone in that situation supposed to do ?. I think we need about 1000 Phoolan Devis{Bandit Queen} in India. These filthy, perverted cowards will dissapear overnight. Just a suggestion.
:firing:


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Aug 14, 2010)

This is entirely impossible!  Could not have happened.  I believe that all these are Sikh names.  Sikhi roundly condemns caste and all its accompanying evil.  Dalit cannot be an adjective describing a Sikh.  We don't have castes among Sikhs.  motherlylove

DO WE?!


----------



## Spades (Aug 14, 2010)

Mai Harinder Kaur said:


> This is entirely impossible!  Could not have happened.  I believe that all these are Sikh names.  Sikhi roundly condemns caste and all its accompanying evil.  Dalit cannot be an adjective describing a Sikh.  We don't have castes among Sikhs.  motherlylove
> 
> DO WE?!



I think you should ask all the that dance to putt jattan de while sporting a khanda around their necks, rear view mirrors, on their abnormally large kara, tattooed on their bodies, on their t-shirts, screen savers, wall papers, cell phone covers, etc.

Of course considering they wouldn't ignore you since you are not a member of the master race. :roll:


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 15, 2010)

No picures?!? icecreammunda 
lol


Apparently, castes exist among Sikhs. We need to figure out practical ways of eliminating the differences. Castes are embedded into the Punjabi language, they are embedded into the culture and thus embedded in social relationships.

On one hand there are people who will say we are Sikhs or in Sikhism... caste is not an issue then while swearing may use "Chamar" "Churha" Jamadaar" (lower caste labels) as insults. That's how deeply rooted this problem is. 

Same with discrimination based on Skin colour... which does not get much attention among Sikh circles. 
"Gora" is compliment, while "kala" is an insult. The word black is not only associated with colour but with negative emotions. Such emotions are deeply rooted in language, culture, media...  how to eliminate such undertones behind mere words? 

I think there are several forefronts from where to fight. swordfight
Religion is a going to be a major player, no doubt. Media, I think has an even bigger role. As it keeps change from occuring. Media needs to reverse roles, bring out black/lower caste actors and actresses.

But what we can do on the individual level is create awareness and question people on the use of the word. If someone mentions lower caste labels, or skin colours in a way where their use is more than just white or black, we need to point that out to them, and maybe even slap them... ... 


ok maybe not slap them but tell them how racist they sound in a serious tone! Give 'em *that* look. 

I asked before how can be get rid of the wrong meaning behind words... Start using those words in the "wroing" context and with the opposite meaning to the culturally assigned one. 


Warning: You may get slapped for complementing an Indian woman on how black she looks.

Tell people that you have a preference for a darker skinned/lower caste partner (even if you don't) because of how cool they are, and how they have learned to face hardships in there life because of their colour and status... etc etc. Make it sound very passionate!


----------



## kds1980 (Aug 15, 2010)

> Religion is a going to be a major player, no doubt. Media, I think has  an even bigger role. As it keeps change from occuring. Media needs to  reverse roles, bring out black/lower caste actors and actresses.



Almost all the actors that  are in Film industry of South India are Dark skinned,While majority of actress there are Fair skinned and look more like North Indian Girls.So obsession with fair skin is even in place like south India where almost 90% + population is dark skinned ,yet they want to see there heroes romancing with fair skinned girls


----------



## Sikh royalist (Aug 15, 2010)

I really don't like this kind of attitude no where in the article is it mentioned that the culprit family was from a higher caste but it seems they were influential even if they were from the so called high caste they exploited the victim on the ground that they were financially stronger and more over the incident had nothing to do with the caste of the victim it is totally a different matter nothing to do with caste.


----------



## Sikh royalist (Aug 15, 2010)

Kanwardeep Singh said:


> Almost all the actors that  are in Film industry of South India are Dark skinned,While majority of actress there are Fair skinned and look more like North Indian Girls.So obsession with fair skin is even in place like south India where almost 90% + population is dark skinned ,yet they want to see there heroes romancing with fair skinned girls


 
It was ok even if it was limited to the film industry but the thing is its now a normal practice in south India now boy or his mother collect the photos of considerable girls for the purpose of marriage  and then compare the photos to choose the most  fair skinned girl every one in India or the world is so much obsessed with fair skin.


----------



## kds1980 (Aug 15, 2010)

Sikh royalist said:


> It was ok even if it was limited to the film industry but the thing is its now a normal practice in south India now boy or his mother collect the photos of considerable girls for the purpose of marriage  and then compare the photos to choose the most  fair skinned girl every one in India or the world is so much obsessed with fair skin.



Films make lot of impact on people and society.If every guy want to be like a hero then will start believing in that he should have a fair skinned wife.Now just look at advertisements these days, they show fair skinned ultra slim wives now its obvious that makes lot of impact on men and society.

As far media is concerned I am sorry but just Switch on Tv news channel and watch a Fair skinned newsreader reading news


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Punjab shame: One held for parading dalit woman naked in village*
　
Punjab Newsline Network
Monday, 16 August 2010

*BATALA*: Following media pressure, the Punjab police Monday arrested one person for allegedly parading a Dalit woman naked in Punjab's Bhagwanpur village Aug 10.

The woman was allegedly paraded by her neighbours, who belong to an influential family. The police had earlier refused to lodge FIR under infleunce of the accused persons. 

"They forcibly took me to their house and thrashed me. Then they tore my clothes and forced me to go round the village," the victim told PunjabNewsline.com. 

The neighbours were angry as the victim's brother-in-law Gagandeep Singh was having an affair with a girl from the family. 

The accused also assaulted Gagandeep who has fled the village following the attack. 

"We have arrested Baldev Singh (father of the girl who was having an affair with Gagandeep) and his interrogation is on. His son is still at large," Rajesh Kakkar, investigating officer of the case, police said. 

"The victim had named two people in the FIR but there are others also involved in the crime. We hope to ascertain their names during questioning of the accused," he said. 

The victim's husband and father-in-law work in Bathinda and she was staying in the village with her mother-in-law. 

However, the victim alleged that the police refused to register a case and told her to reach a compromise with the accused family. 

*source:* http://www.punjabnewsline.com/content/punjab-shame-one-held-parading-dalit-woman-naked-village/22949


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Aug 16, 2010)

> "We have arrested Baldev Singh (father of the girl  who was having an affair with Gagandeep) and his interrogation is on.  His son is still at large," Rajesh Kakkar, investigating officer of the  case, police said.



I wonder how his interrogation compares with that of Kulwant Singh?

Forgive my cynicism, please.


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 16, 2010)

Mai ji and Soul_jyot ji, thanks for returning to topic.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Aug 16, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Mai ji and Soul_jyot ji, thanks for returning to topic.





Off Topic, but hey!

Hey guys!  That was my 1000th post!  :a1000posts:

cheerleader


----------



## ugsbay (Aug 16, 2010)

Well at least it is being looked into now after the woman made a fuss and demanded an inquiry and justice. I cant believe the police would not act and told her to sought the matter out with the neighbour as if it was something trivial. What about the people in the village, were they scared ? did they enjoy the sick spectacle ? or is it just something normal its only a low caste so who cares. A little spoilt bollywood queen gets called a dog in a UK Reality show and the world squeels like pigs demanding Appologies, changes in law. Revenge and plenty of effigy burning not forgetting the Anti British slurs. A low caste woman gets stripped naked and gets paraded through a village and the police dont want to act. SHAME, SHAME and SHAME.         Edit: Sorry i forgot to add its Hypocracy at its finest.


----------



## dalbirk (Aug 17, 2010)

Spades said:


> I think you should ask all the that dance to putt jattan de while sporting a khanda around their necks, rear view mirrors, on their abnormally large kara, tattooed on their bodies, on their t-shirts, screen savers, wall papers, cell phone covers, etc.
> 
> Of course considering they wouldn't ignore you since you are not a member of the master race. :roll:


You almost forgot that being CLEAN SHAVEN ( RODA / GHONA MONA )  is 110% complusory for getting this title PUTT JATTAN DEY . A Sabat Surat boy is strictly prohibted to display this show of JATTISM ( a strict NO NO )


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Aug 17, 2010)

dalbirk said:


> You almost forgot that being CLEAN SHAVEN ( RODA / GHONA MONA )  is 110% complusory for getting this title PUTT JATTAN DEY . A Sabat Surat boy is strictly prohibted to display this show of JATTISM ( a strict NO NO )



I object, as always, to the term "clean shaven."  There is nothing clean about a naked Sikh(?) face.  Can we please save "completely shaven" or even just "shaven"?  I shall continue to use naked (nekkies) face myself.

BTW, my Dad was jatt, although he hated admitting it.  He absolutely despised the Punjabi tribalism/caste thing.  

However, back to this lady.  I think we need to make it clear that she was in no way "dishonoured."  The criminals who did this thing to her are the ones dishonoured.  Only in India (and maybe Saudi Arabia) would a woman be blamed for such a crime against her.  I pray that the world wide support she is getting gets back to her, so she knows she has sisters and brothers around the world who are proud to stand behind her.

(I know that she would be blamed in other places, too, like Pakistan, Iraq, etc.  I was just making a point, OK?)


----------

